# Best slingshots around



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello everyone. I have been reading a lot of posts and I have acquired a few nice slingshots myself, but I am interested in what all of you think.... What do you guys think are the best slingshots in the world for shooting? I am not looking for bashing anyone and I am also not talking about the most beautiful slingshots, but the best performing slingshots? Can't wait to hear what you guys think! P.S for my vote it would be sps for a tube shooter and a Bill Hayes SEAL for a flat band shooter.... Now it's your turn.....


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey whow, now that is an extremely subjective question/subject mate.

My Bill Hays Target Hathcock was my best ever slingshot.

Then I got my PS1 from A+, and it was just as good.

Then I won one from E Shot, that he had made himself, and it became my favorite.

Then I got a Scout from Simple shots and Nathan, and guess what; yes it shoots every bit just well. And just like the banding set up on Mr Hays slingshots, with a notch cut, one can slip on tubes as well.

I also have the honour of receiving 2 handmade naturals from OldspookASA, which are among my favourites; and of all these they alternate from TTB to OTT as shooters. So now no preference as to shooting style.

So simple answer, none are the best, yet all are the best; depending upon how you band them, set them up, and practice.

Of course I now also have several more also, and never leave my home without at least two on my person, given Thailand has no restrictions on slingshot carry or use.

Cheers Allan


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

I would agree totally I am really only looking for what different people with different shooting styles prefer. Remember I am not looking to slam anyone only your current favorites, there are no wrong answers. Btw I have shot one of the polymer scouts and I really liked it too! Of course I seem to find something I like in almost every slingshot I have shot!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I think Allan said it about as well as it can be said. For me, I find my own home made slingshots to be best, but the one type I keep coming back to is the Ringshooter.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14170-natural-ring-shooter/page-2?hl=ringshooter#entry158194


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes I totally agree, and by the way, (longhand because I am an old fart), there are some absolutely beautiful handmades the talented guys here are making.

Almost too nice to be taken out into the streets or field to be used.

Cheers Allan


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

There is not a best slingshot in the world of shooting. Everyone has a certain preferences.
People can shoot simple tree forks as good as high dollar ones.
Bill Hays showed in one of his videos that he can cut cards with a tree fork.
It is the shooter not the slingshot.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Just another thought.

Dgui's PFS or Rufus' beanshooter perform outstanding but only in their hands.


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a daisy B52 I shoot, that I would have no problem putting up against any shooter for accuracy. I paid a buck for it at a garage sale. I adjusted the forks to take bands or Tex Shooter tubes, which I have on right now. If you set your bands up even and have a pouch you feel good with and allows you a smooth release the skies the limit. Whether were talking a dollar shooter or a pay out the nose one.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

A chacun son gout! Personally I only feel comfortable with a fat hammer or pistol grip and very low forks, preferably with Bunny Ears


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ummm sorry mate, it is not the slingshot, it is the person shooting it.

As the other have pointed out, and yourself, one can pay $1.00, or cut a fork from a tree, or $500.00; it is the skill of the shooter.

And as the old saying goes, a poor workman always blames his tools.

Cheers Allan


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

It's funny, I own quite a few slingshots now. I have a few to acquire, especially a Bill Hays HTS in Poly, which I'm really keen on getting and I'd really like one of Flatband's Ergo just cos they're so cool.

I was making a few Dragons for give-aways out of various material, and I knocked out one more out of Jarrah, just as a "ooh well, better make one more" and did a rough sanding finish on it, few dips in BLO and Wax and banded it up. I thought it'd be one for the collection, as I already had a Dragon, made for me by Hrawk. It has turned out to be my absolute #1 slingshot and I've been shooting it consistently for longer than any of my other shooters.

It goes to show, that slingshots you think will be "alright" can turn out to blow your mind, and vice versa - and that's part of the fun!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I see a lot of different slingshots on the forum, but none like my favorites. -- Tex


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

crude, made free hand style, been through hell, ugly but effective. my EDC.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

After having shot many, many slingshots over the past few years, it seems to me that it's the bands and the pouch that are more important than the slingshot. When I like a slingshot (Meaning, "When I think it's really cool.") I will usually keep shooting with it until it I get good with it.

However, I will say that the slingshot I seem to shoot at my best with is A+'s PS2. (Reminder: I'm not saying it's the best slingshot on the market. There are many that are just as good or better.)

@Imp: I like that one, it's got fun written all over it.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

My opinion is the more comfortable frame feeling will help, also as Dayhiker said the setup is very important and as DaveSteve remarked the most important it's the shooter ... so if you are a good shooter most probably you will do well with a variety of frames ... I prefer low profile narrow forks or the PFS likes, very comfortable for me ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

My fav is my Pocket Predator Ranger. If I want to shoot tubes, Trumark's FS-1. For the most part, proper band/pouch setup and technique are more important than the fork, but I find small, lightweight forks point more quickly. My wife likes her Crosman Vortex, but that one dings my wrist when I shoot it. My Barnett Black Widow shoots fine, but it's a bit unwieldy for instinctive shooting. I like my Saunders Falcon II and marksman 3060, but they aren't as quick on point as my FS-1 or the various "boardcut" style forks I've tried. I like the PP Ranger best because it's a well designed fork made of materials that are sturdy enough to handle a fork hit from anything I can reasonable fit in the pouch. I like the looks of the A+ PS series and Gopher Slingshot's economy model, and they're bargains at the $15 they cost, but I just don't trust a wooden frame until I've left fork hits way behind me. I hear a lot of good things about flippinout's polymer line, but I haven't yet shot one and they cost a little more than Pocket Predator's economy line. If you want to make your own, download the wham-o sportsman template, lower the forks a bit and start cutting them out of 3/4" baltic birch plywood/multiplex. It's a good, simple design.


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

I think Allan said it about as well as it can be said. For me, I find my own home made slingshots to be best, but the one type I keep coming back to is the Ringshooter.

I have a ring shooter that I like quit a bit to. I am always so amazed that some thing so small can shoot so well. Anyways hope I did not make anyone mad, I was not looking so much for dollar amount and the end all slingshot to fit every hand in the world only what your personal favorite slingshot in the world!


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

I love that slingshot you have on top tex-shooter. I just wonder what the handle in the front is for? Anyways has anyone shot one of the recurve slingshots? I would love to get one of though black dragons. I have heard that it is supose to be easier on your wrist.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I believe the SPS is the finest slingshot made. That being said. I love my Milbro Target Master. I shoot it the most accurate. But the sling shots I find my self shooting the most and becoming the most accurate are my Fangs from Sadareth. They are extremely comfortable to shoot I own 5 of them. Absolutely fantastic !!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a link to show what the handle on the front is for. -- Tex


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll just say that it's more than likely every maker will prefer one of his/her own... and I'm no different.

I've spent a lot of time and have made literally dozens if not hundreds of designs.... there's more than a few of my concepts and designs that have inspired other makers/sellers to make extremely similar pieces in fact... and I can tell you this much, if the Hathcock Target Sniper existed even in concept before I made it, I probably wouldn't have ever made my first slingshot as it handles all the accuracy demands that I have. Similarly if either the SEAL and SEAL Sniper slingshots existed I wouldn't have made my first.....

BUT, the ONE slingshot I still prefer over all others is a simple flatband Scorpion... specifically an experimental piece I made a couple of years ago that incorporates several building ideas I wanted to try out at the time....

THIS one fits me, and whenever I'm having a bad day of shooting all I have to do is pick this one up and cards will be cut and matches will get lit!










This one also fits me, and gives the same performance (it's the first slingshot in the modern era to consistently light matches and have video proof)... but it's a little to fancy with it's Mammoth ivory, brass skull, mosaic pins and burled maple to use as an everyday "knock about" slingshot like the canvas micarta one is.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Mr Hays, I love nearly all your slingshot equally, says he with 2 Target Hathcocks.

It is a pity I am not bottomless pit of money to buy them all, but that is life, hey.

Particularly your new prototype, where you can adjust the angle, video just seen a day or so ago.

Although in time, I will add others.

All good things come to those who wait, as long as death does not come first; and I do not anticipate that for another 30 years min.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if i were to ever light a match or cut a card with a scorpion slingshot, id want the ssf card cut and match light badges put on them on the forks in the same place where the scorpion is on both of them. hmm, that would be a neat prize. idea ?


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

scottsaywhat said:


> I love that slingshot you have on top tex-shooter. I just wonder what the handle in the front is for? Anyways has anyone shot one of the recurve slingshots? I would love to get one of though black dragons. I have heard that it is supose to be easier on your wrist.


To answer your question. I have a Black Dragon. In fact according to Roger i have the first one he sold. He has the original. It truly does almost aim itself it fits the hand so well. However it is not one you can conceal in your pocket well. There are pros and cons in any slingshot i think.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

i just like to use a slingshot !

cant decide i like them al !

cheers


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Doesn't the recurve style also give you a little extra pull distance, since the prongs are forward?


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

studer1972 said:


> Doesn't the recurve style also give you a little extra pull distance, since the prongs are forward?


I dont think so or not really much anyway.It doesnt slope forward when in the hand or at least not for me. But it just sorta sits square with out having to line everything up. Basically the way it fits in your hand is aligned up exactly every time. Perfectly square so to speak vertically and horizontally. Hard or even uncomfortable to get one fork out of alignment with the other or having it pointing forward or backward or tilted.

Whenever i shoot one of my others i have to get in the habit of getting it squared up which i dont have to worry about with the Black Dragon. Not sure im being clear with what im trying to say here lol. And it might not be so for everyone either. It just works great for me. But its certainly not my EDC. as its a awkward shape for pockets. And holsters dont really conceal well.


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you Tex-Shooter for taking the time to make a video, that is a pretty cool shooter! I also have to agree with Aussie Allan in Thailand, Mr Bill Hayes would be a lot better off if i had more money. lol I have to say with no doubt that i shoot the SEAL better than any other slingshot i have. It is the first one i really got serious with and have been shooting it the longest. I have had at least 5 good fork hits and i cant even tell where they hit. This thing is built like a tank and fits my hand like warm butter. I am falling in love with my sps but i am not shooting it nearly as well. Still it feels very good in the hand. It sure seems to me that some slingshots just sorta all fall in place when i shoot them, and it becomes easier to shoot well.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think I have about 60 slingshots. Yea ...... I am a nut. But I shoot a natural I made more than any other slingshot. Do I like other slingshots? Absolutely. In fact I am buying a scout from simpleshot.com just because I really want that slingshot. I think you can come proficient with just about any slingshot. But honestly if you are looking to buy one .... check out simpleshot.com, A+ slingshot, Bill Hays pocket predator series, I have a board cut from Flatband that is amazing .... they all rock. Look around the forum for something you like. I am rambling.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> Just another thought.
> Dgui's PFS or Rufus' beanshooter perform outstanding but only in their hands.


Darrell`s OPFS shoots fine for me also


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The more you shoot one slingshot, the better you will shoot it. -- Tex


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> The more you shoot one slingshot, the better you will shoot it. -- Tex


well said


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> The more you shoot one slingshot, the better you will shoot it. -- Tex


That's my undoing. I've made loads and like to shoot them all. AND I change rubber frequently to try out new types and set ups.

No wonder I can't light a bloody match !


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

100% agreed, ruthie! I have the same problem with slingshots that I do with academics. So much to learn, so little time to concentrate, so many things to try.


----------

